# kinda looking for a Shiawassee boat



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Water_Hazard said:


> I take the river. At 6:00 in the morning it is like a haunted holloween train ride. Never know when something is going to jump out and scare you.


I've done the river in the dark a handful of times...scary indeed! Seems like I hit every log and shallow spot in it. Need some channel markers to guide us poor navigators


----------



## montrose trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

duckhunter88 said:


> Trapper,
> 
> please send some pics to my e-mail [email protected].
> 
> ...


I'll send them after work around 6 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

just ducky said:


> I've done the river in the dark a handful of times...scary indeed! Seems like I hit every log and shallow spot in it. Need some channel markers to guide us poor navigators


come to think of it, Brian or Butch put out a couple of markers in the river last fall to guide them. Maybe I'll propose a few channel markers (and probably get laughed out of the room :yikes


----------



## Greenbay (Mar 2, 2008)

My Uncle has a 1436 with runners, 16HP longtail mudbuddy, set up for a winch, lightbar and trailer...he mentioned he wanted to get a new rig. Email me if you might be interested and I can have him call ya.


----------



## Greenbay (Mar 2, 2008)

I just remembered I also know of a flatback (and wide) canoe w/4HP outboard and trailer rig that I believe is also still available. Email me if you need contact info for either of these.


----------



## zollcat111 (Jun 30, 2010)

Just curious, is a 12' flat back too short? I was looking at the 15' ers to keep weight down to put on the top of the car, and I ran across a 12'. I am thinking of hunting with two average sized adults and gear... 

Joel


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

zollcat111 said:


> Just curious, is a 12' flat back too short? I was looking at the 15' ers to keep weight down to put on the top of the car, and I ran across a 12'. I am thinking of hunting with two average sized adults and gear...
> 
> Joel
> 
> ...


too small IMO.


----------



## RedNeckWino (Jan 20, 2012)

Think the 12' will leave you wishing you went with a 15'. A 12 foot rowboat for 2 is too small, a canoe is even smaller. Just my 2 cents. But we pack for lunch, possible dinner and bad weather.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

I think it is to small for most anywhere, let alone Shiawasee. For one person and your retriever might be perfect. But two guys (adluts) will most likely draft that thing deep. Since you are asking specifically to Shia, I would say 15 foot is just as easy to hide in a corn row as 12 foot is...


----------



## Bigeejakes (Nov 11, 2011)

I went the flatback canoe route. Its all my family has ever done, never had any issues. Any boat can break down, I would rather paddle a canoe back after the engine malfunctions than have to leave my boat, hike, and get buddies to tow me in the next day (which I've seen plenty of with the big rigs).

And its still small enough I can solo if needed.

That's what works for me, might not be the same for you 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

Water_Hazard said:


> I have used an outboard for years. I run a 20 hp outboard. I can hunt where I want. Some hunts require a little more walking. I can hunt 4 people and still get up on plane..


Man that has to be one wicked ride in a canoe. :lol:


----------



## choc24/7 (Jan 22, 2008)

used a flatback alot b4....would suggest putting the foam balancers on the sides...help alot...


----------

